# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مشاوره در مورد شرکت کردن در کنکور انسانی با دیپلم تجربی

## univer

با سلام


دوستان حقیقتش بنده الان *دانشجوی ترم سوم مهندسی در دانشگاه آزاد* (بدون کنکور) هستم! *دیپلم را نیز در رشته تجربی* اخذ نمودم! حال مصمم هستم که در *رشته انسانی برای کنکور سراسری* شرکت کنم و طوری برنامه ریزی کردم که دروس را حداقل بصورت میانگین بالای 50 درصد (درصدهایی در حدود 40-50-60-70) بزنم! از طرفی به دلایلی دیپلم تجربی را با معدل خوبی نگرفتم! 

حال که میخواهم در *کنکور انسانی* شرکت کنم میخواستم بدونم آیا با توجه به اینکه دیگر کنکوری های انسانی دارای سوابق تحصیلی خوبی هستند و بنده از این موضوع بهره مند نیستم (در حقیقت *نه* دیپلم انسانی دارم و *نه* در دیپلم تجربی معدلم بالا است) چقدر نسبت به کسانی که سوابق تحصیل خوبی دارند ضرر خواهم کرد؟! یعنی آیا سوابق تحصیلی می تواند تاثیر زیادی داشته باشد؟ آیا صلاح هست بنده که دیپلم تجربی را با معدل نسبتا کمی گرفتم بیام برای بدست آوردن رتبه بهتر در کنکور انسانی و قبول شدن در رشته ها و دانشگاه های بهتر، قبلش دیپلم انسانی را بصورت غیرحضوری با معدل بالا پاس نمایم یا اینکه نیازی نیست و بر روی کنکور تمرکز کنم بهتر است؟


شرمنده از اینکه توضیحاتم زیاد شد! فقط خواهش می کنم که دوستان دقیق و کامل پاسخ دهند چرا که این انتخاب برای من به گونه ای حکم مرگ و زندگی را دارد!


پیشاپیش ممنون.

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

سلام سوابق تحصیلی قطعا تاثیر زیادی داره خصوصا امسال که شاید بیستر هم بشه 
شما مینونی دیپلم انسانی بگیرید اینجوری با خیال راحت میتونید روی کنکور تمرکز کنید 
درس های انسانی رو بخونی میتونی بالای 50 بزنی فقط کافیه یه کم وقت بزاری 
من که میگم واقعا ارزشش رو داره که دیپلم بگییرد به نفعتون میشه و مطمان باشید به ضررتون نیست 
هر کمکی هم از دست من بر بیاد دریغ نمیکنم

----------


## _Zari_

> با سلام
> 
> 
> دوستان حقیقتش بنده الان *دانشجوی ترم سوم مهندسی در دانشگاه آزاد* (بدون کنکور) هستم! *دیپلم را نیز در رشته تجربی* اخذ نمودم! حال مصمم هستم که در *رشته انسانی برای کنکور سراسری* شرکت کنم و طوری برنامه ریزی کردم که دروس را حداقل بصورت میانگین بالای 50 درصد (درصدهایی در حدود 40-50-60-70) بزنم! از طرفی به دلایلی دیپلم تجربی را با معدل خوبی نگرفتم! 
> 
> حال که میخواهم در *کنکور انسانی* شرکت کنم میخواستم بدونم آیا با توجه به اینکه دیگر کنکوری های انسانی دارای سوابق تحصیلی خوبی هستند و بنده از این موضوع بهره مند نیستم (در حقیقت *نه* دیپلم انسانی دارم و *نه* در دیپلم تجربی معدلم بالا است) چقدر نسبت به کسانی که سوابق تحصیل خوبی دارند ضرر خواهم کرد؟! یعنی آیا سوابق تحصیلی می تواند تاثیر زیادی داشته باشد؟ آیا صلاح هست بنده که دیپلم تجربی را با معدل نسبتا کمی گرفتم بیام برای بدست آوردن رتبه بهتر در کنکور انسانی و قبول شدن در رشته ها و دانشگاه های بهتر، قبلش دیپلم انسانی را بصورت غیرحضوری با معدل بالا پاس نمایم یا اینکه نیازی نیست و بر روی کنکور تمرکز کنم بهتر است؟
> 
> 
> شرمنده از اینکه توضیحاتم زیاد شد! فقط خواهش می کنم که دوستان دقیق و کامل پاسخ دهند چرا که این انتخاب برای من به گونه ای حکم مرگ و زندگی را دارد!
> ...


شما با دیپ تجربی کنکور بدی فقط سوابق تحصیلی رو عمومیاا تاثیر داره تو اختصاصیا فک نکنم تاثیر زیادی داشته

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> شما با دیپ تجربی کنکور بدی فقط سوابق تحصیلی رو عمومیاا تاثیر داره تو اختصاصیا فک نکنم تاثیر زیادی داشته


مگه میشه تاثیر نداشته باشه ؟ ایشون میگن میخوان همه درس هارو بالای 50 بزنن

----------


## _Zari_

> مگه میشه تاثیر نداشته باشه ؟ ایشون میگن میخوان همه درس هارو بالای 50 بزنن


خب ایشون دیپ تجربی دارن برای درسای  اختصاصیای انسانی نمره ندارن چجوری تاثیر بدن؟؟ ب اطلاعیه های سنجش هم رجوع کنی میبینی کسی از تجربی میاد انسانی چقد تاثیر داره مطمئنا 25درصد نخواهد بود.

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> خب ایشون دیپ تجربی دارن برای درسای  اختصاصیای انسانی نمره ندارن چجوری تاثیر بدن؟؟ ب اطلاعیه های سنجش هم رجوع کنی میبینی کسی از تجربی میاد انسانی چقد تاثیر داره مطمئنا 25درصد نخواهد بود.


درسته ولی ایشون میخوان تاثر کامل رو داشته باشه 
به نطر من وقتی دبیپلم انسانی بگیرین بهتره این طوری با درس هاش اشنا میشن و با معدل خوب و بدون نگرانی میرن سراغ کنکور

----------


## _Zari_

> درسته ولی ایشون میخوان تاثر کامل رو داشته باشه 
> به نطر من وقتی دبیپلم انسانی بگیرین بهتره این طوری با درس هاش اشنا میشن و با معدل خوب و بدون نگرانی میرن سراغ کنکور


اها از اون لحاظ بله...ب شرط اینکه خوب بخونن و از پسش بر بیان

----------


## highdreams

اصلا ناراحت نباشید...یک ماه دیگه اقدام کنید واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد واسه دی ماه....عمومیارو عالی بخونید...اختصاصیا هم برای شما از صد حساب میشه...تازه شما اگه درصدتون خیلی خوب باشه از خیلی از معدل 20ها  که درصدشون از شما پایین تره هم ترازتون میره بالاتر...اینو یه دوستی برام توضیح داد...عالی بخونید عمومیارو...موفق باشین

----------


## artim

> با سلام
> 
> 
> دوستان حقیقتش بنده الان *دانشجوی ترم سوم مهندسی در دانشگاه آزاد* (بدون کنکور) هستم! *دیپلم را نیز در رشته تجربی* اخذ نمودم! حال مصمم هستم که در *رشته انسانی برای کنکور سراسری* شرکت کنم و طوری برنامه ریزی کردم که دروس را حداقل بصورت میانگین بالای 50 درصد (درصدهایی در حدود 40-50-60-70) بزنم! از طرفی به دلایلی دیپلم تجربی را با معدل خوبی نگرفتم! 
> 
> حال که میخواهم در *کنکور انسانی* شرکت کنم میخواستم بدونم آیا با توجه به اینکه دیگر کنکوری های انسانی دارای سوابق تحصیلی خوبی هستند و بنده از این موضوع بهره مند نیستم (در حقیقت *نه* دیپلم انسانی دارم و *نه* در دیپلم تجربی معدلم بالا است) چقدر نسبت به کسانی که سوابق تحصیل خوبی دارند ضرر خواهم کرد؟! یعنی آیا سوابق تحصیلی می تواند تاثیر زیادی داشته باشد؟ آیا صلاح هست بنده که دیپلم تجربی را با معدل نسبتا کمی گرفتم بیام برای بدست آوردن رتبه بهتر در کنکور انسانی و قبول شدن در رشته ها و دانشگاه های بهتر، قبلش دیپلم انسانی را بصورت غیرحضوری با معدل بالا پاس نمایم یا اینکه نیازی نیست و بر روی کنکور تمرکز کنم بهتر است؟
> 
> 
> شرمنده از اینکه توضیحاتم زیاد شد! فقط خواهش می کنم که دوستان دقیق و کامل پاسخ دهند چرا که این انتخاب برای من به گونه ای حکم مرگ و زندگی را دارد!
> ...



بهترین کار اینه اگه عمومیات خرابه دیپ انسانی بگیر اگه عمومیات خوبه نه نیاز نیست همون دیپ تجربی کافیه

----------


## ..زهرا..

وقتی کسی دیپلم تجربی داشته ومجدد دیپلم انسانی میگیره یعنی نمرات درسای اختصاصی انسانی رو کنکورش تاثیر نداره؟

----------


## highdreams

> وقتی کسی دیپلم تجربی داشته ومجدد دیپلم انسانی میگیره یعنی نمرات درسای اختصاصی انسانی رو کنکورش تاثیر نداره؟


نه دوست عزیز...فقط عمومیا

----------


## artim

> وقتی کسی دیپلم تجربی داشته ومجدد دیپلم انسانی میگیره یعنی نمرات درسای اختصاصی انسانی رو کنکورش تاثیر نداره؟



نه تاثیر نداره فقط عمومیاس

----------


## univer

> سلام سوابق تحصیلی قطعا تاثیر زیادی داره خصوصا امسال که شاید بیستر هم بشه 
> شما مینونی دیپلم انسانی بگیرید اینجوری با خیال راحت میتونید روی کنکور تمرکز کنید 
> درس های انسانی رو بخونی میتونی بالای 50 بزنی فقط کافیه یه کم وقت بزاری 
> من که میگم واقعا ارزشش رو داره که دیپلم بگییرد به نفعتون میشه و مطمان باشید به ضررتون نیست 
> هر کمکی هم از دست من بر بیاد دریغ نمیکنم





> شما با دیپ تجربی کنکور بدی فقط سوابق تحصیلی رو عمومیاا تاثیر داره تو اختصاصیا فک نکنم تاثیر زیادی داشته





> اصلا ناراحت نباشید...یک ماه دیگه اقدام کنید واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد واسه دی ماه....عمومیارو عالی بخونید...اختصاصیا هم برای شما از صد حساب میشه...تازه شما اگه درصدتون خیلی خوب باشه از خیلی از معدل 20ها که درصدشون از شما پایین تره هم ترازتون میره بالاتر...اینو یه دوستی برام توضیح داد...عالی بخونید عمومیارو...موفق باشین





> بهترین کار اینه اگه عمومیات خرابه دیپ انسانی بگیر اگه عمومیات خوبه نه نیاز نیست همون دیپ تجربی کافیه


دوستان از اینکه اینقدر لطف دارید واقعا ممنونم

ببینید من نمیدونم الان شما منظورتون از درسای عمومی در دیپلم تجربی سال چندم هست! آیا سال سوم تجربی رو برای دروس عمومی فقط مدنظر می گیرند و یا سال پیش دانشگاهی هم در نظر گرفته میشه؟! و اینکه نمره ترم دوم مهمه یا سالانه؟!
اگر این موضوع رو روشن کنید میتونم نمرات رو بذارم تا بهتر کمک کنید  :Yahoo (1): 

موضوع بعدی این هست که با توجه به اینکه من در حال تحصیل در دوره کارشناسی مهندسی در دانشگاه آزاد هستم (بدون کنکور) آیا می توان در کنار آن در دیپلم انسانی شرکت کرد؟! (البته برای این موضوع یه تاپیک جداگانه در *اینجا* زدم)
ممنون

----------


## _Zari_

> دوستان از اینکه اینقدر لطف دارید واقعا ممنونم
> 
> ببینید من نمیدونم الان شما منظورتون از درسای عمومی در دیپلم تجربی سال چندم هست! آیا سال سوم تجربی رو برای دروس عمومی فقط مدنظر می گیرند و یا سال پیش دانشگاهی هم در نظر گرفته میشه؟! و اینکه نمره ترم دوم مهمه یا سالانه؟!
> اگر این موضوع رو روشن کنید میتونم نمرات رو بذارم تا بهتر کمک کنید 
> 
> موضوع بعدی این هست که با توجه به اینکه من در حال تحصیل در دوره کارشناسی مهندسی در دانشگاه آزاد هستم (بدون کنکور) آیا می توان در کنار آن در دیپلم انسانی شرکت کرد؟! (البته برای این موضوع یه تاپیک جداگانه در *اینجا* زدم)
> ممنون


سال سومتون نمرات نهایی  ترم دومتون...سوال دومتونم نمیدونم جوابشو...

----------


## Amin 95

این جدول رو ببین دوست عزیز 

به قولی یک تصویر گویاتر از 1000 کلمست

----------


## آقای خاص

لطفا نمراتت رو بگذار و رتبه مورد نظرت رو هم اعلام کن تا بگم چیکار کنی

----------


## saj8jad

نمره نهایی درس ریاضیات(3) تجربی هم در کنکور سراسری علوم انسانی تاثیر داره دوست عزیز

----------


## univer

> این جدول رو ببین دوست عزیز 
> 
> به قولی یک تصویر گویاتر از 1000 کلمست


خیلی ممنون این خیلی عالی بود. من بیشتر فکرم روی زیرگروه 3 هست و بعدش 5 و شاید 4 ! *حالا با درصدا و نمراتی که در ادامه قرار میدم دوستان منو راهنمایی کنن که آیا دیپلم مجدد برای انسانی بگیرم یا خیر!*




> لطفا نمراتت رو بگذار و رتبه مورد نظرت رو هم اعلام کن تا بگم چیکار کنی


*این نمرات ترم دوم سال سوم تجربی هست* (همونطور که گفتم اصلا تلاش خاصی نکردم!) :
زبان فارسی (3) : 17
ادبیات فارسی (3) : 15/25
عربی (3) : 11/75 (لازم به ذکر هست که عربی بنده همیشه خوب بوده ولی متاسفانه برای این امتحان خیلی کم خوندم!)
دین و زندگی (3) : 16
زبان خارجی (3) : 15/75
ریاضی (3) : 18

در مورد رتبه هم که همونطور که تو عکس زیر می بینید موقعی میخوام کنکور بدم که حداقل آمادگی برای کسب این درصدهارو داشته باشم ولی تلاشم اینه که حتی بالاتر هم بزنم! (البته باز هم شما محض احتیاط لازم درصدهای کمی پایین تر رو هم مدنظر داشته باشید!) طبق این درصدها گزینه 2 میگه بین 90 تا 100 ! کانون میگه برای کنکور 93 و  منطقه 2 در حدود 100 تا 200 و برای کنکور 92 در حدود 200 تا 300 ! حالا اینکه چقدر تخمین رتبش درسته رو نمیدونم!






> نمره نهایی درس ریاضیات(3) تجربی هم در کنکور سراسری علوم انسانی تاثیر داره دوست عزیز


نمرات رو در بالا قرار دادم  :Yahoo (1): 
از کمک دوستان بی نهایت سپاسگزارم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## آقای خاص

همه دنبال این هستند که یک جوری شر معدل رو از سرشون باز کنند حالا شما که معدلتون فقط 7 درصد تاثیر دارن واستون میخواین برین سراغ دیبلم مجدد و افزایش تاثیر  معدل؟؟؟؟ اگر از نحوه نمره تراز مختصر اگاهی داشته باشین میدونین که اگر کسی درسی رو تو کنکور 100 بزنه ترازش میشه حدود 15000 و اگر امتحان نهایی رو 20 بگیره میشه چیزی حدود 10000 چون صد زدن تو کنکور شاید حتی یک نفر هم نتونه بزنه ولی تا دلتون بخواد دانش اموز 20 نهایی داریم پس ارزش صد کنکور خیلی بالاتره وتراز بیشتری بهش تعلق میگیره (سازمان سنجش هم اینو اعلام کرده) این واسه درصد های خوب هست که طرف بدون تاثیر معدل(دیپلمه های قبل از 84 ) با درصد 100 تراز 15000 میگیره و کسی که 20نهایی داره با تاثیر معدلش حدود 14000-13000 میگیره پس یعنی این فرد حتی 20 نهایی هم به ضررشه . حالا واسه درصد های ضعیف حساب می کنیم طرف معدل 20 نهایی داره ولی مثلا میانگین درصداش  10درصده  حالا تراز کنکورش میشه مثلا6000 اما تراز معدلش میشه 10000 و معدلش به کمکش میاد. پس تاثیر معدل واسه همه یکسان نیست واسه همین گفتم رتبه مورد نظرت رو بگو تا بگم چیکار کنی به نظر من با توجه به این صحبتا اصلا دنبال دیبلم مجدد نرو و بشین واسه کنکور خوب بخون تا بترکونی کنکورت رو. اوههههههه چه همه حرف زدم !!!!!!!!

----------


## univer

> همه دنبال این هستند که یک جوری شر معدل رو از سرشون باز کنند حالا شما که معدلتون فقط 7 درصد تاثیر دارن واستون میخواین برین سراغ دیبلم مجدد و افزایش تاثیر  معدل؟؟؟؟ اگر از نحوه نمره تراز مختصر اگاهی داشته باشین میدونین که اگر کسی درسی رو تو کنکور 100 بزنه ترازش میشه حدود 15000 و اگر امتحان نهایی رو 20 بگیره میشه چیزی حدود 10000 چون صد زدن تو کنکور شاید حتی یک نفر هم نتونه بزنه ولی تا دلتون بخواد دانش اموز 20 نهایی داریم پس ارزش صد کنکور خیلی بالاتره وتراز بیشتری بهش تعلق میگیره (سازمان سنجش هم اینو اعلام کرده) این واسه درصد های خوب هست که طرف بدون تاثیر معدل(دیپلمه های قبل از 84 ) با درصد 100 تراز 15000 میگیره و کسی که 20نهایی داره با تاثیر معدلش حدود 14000-13000 میگیره پس یعنی این فرد حتی 20 نهایی هم به ضررشه . حالا واسه درصد های ضعیف حساب می کنیم طرف معدل 20 نهایی داره ولی مثلا میانگین درصداش  10درصده  حالا تراز کنکورش میشه مثلا6000 اما تراز معدلش میشه 10000 و معدلش به کمکش میاد. پس تاثیر معدل واسه همه یکسان نیست واسه همین گفتم رتبه مورد نظرت رو بگو تا بگم چیکار کنی به نظر من با توجه به این صحبتا اصلا دنبال دیبلم مجدد نرو و بشین واسه کنکور خوب بخون تا بترکونی کنکورت رو. اوههههههه چه همه حرف زدم !!!!!!!!


ممنون 
سایر دوستان هم همین نظر رو دارند؟!
بعد من میخواستم بدونم با این شرایط و بدون گرفتن دیپلم مجدد میشه در رشته هایی مثل اقتصاد و مدیریت و شاید روانشناسی در دانشگاه هایی مثل تهران و شهید بهشتی قبول شد؟!
و اینکه فقط من چون هدفم اینه که تا مقاطع بالا (دکترا) برم میخواستم بدونم مثلا برای عضو هیئت علمی شدن در دانشگاه این معدل دیپلم تجربی بنده مشکل ساز نیست؟!

----------


## sardare azmoon

البته این گزینه 2 توهم زده ها با این درصدا همچین رتبه ای به دست نمیادا

----------


## univer

دوستان حقیقتش با تمام تحقیقاتی که کردم به یک راه حل دیگه هم رسیدم و اونم اینکه بجای اینکه از دوباره کنکور کارشناسی بدم، برای ارشد بخونم و در رشته موردنظرم (اقتصاد یا مدیریت) تغییر رشته بدم!
حالا میخواستم بدونم به نظر شما آیا در حالی که کارشناسی از رشته مهندسی دانشگاه آزاد دارم میشه برای ارشد در رشته های اقتصاد یا مدیریت در دانشگاه های سراسری مثل تهران و شهید بهشتی قبول شد؟! به نظرتون برای کنکور کارشناسی تلاش کردن بهتره یا برای تغییر رشته برای کنکور ارشد؟!

----------

